# I want another baby!!!



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

I my gosh! I am having those major baby cravings again!







My son is 14 months old and I really want to get pregnant with our second. My husband wants to wait until January (which is only 3 months away!)







but I am having a hard time! Anyone else ever felt they just had to get pregnant NOW? (I will probably get pregnant before then because we are not very good NFPers sometimes







!!!!


----------



## hpienkos (Sep 3, 2005)

I totally understand how you feel! I have been having baby fever for the past five months and at the time, my husband was between jobs and so we had to wait. But today he starts a new job! So I was so excited telling my husband (who wants one too!) that we can start, however, he reminded me that our insurance has to kick in first and so the pregnancy will not be "previous problem", oh I can't think of the word, do you know what I mean, if I were to be pregnant now before the insurance, they will not take me because it is is a pre-existing condition-there I got the word now! Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo... AUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have to wait until the insurance kicks in and then hopefully we can get back in the grind!

But it is so hard to see other babies or pregnant women around me! It drives me insane!







So I try to focus on my little Renee right now-20 months and enjoy her each day. How are you dealing with it?


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

I too just try and focus on my14 month old Jack-baby. I also am painting our kitchen cupboards yellow,. knowing I won't be painting once I am pregant. I am also jogging to keep in good shape before preg.
Besides that I do lots of things to make it worse!







Looking at baby clothes, planning out our family bed once the new one comes, looing at the new nuring clothes and bras, :LOL I am just soooo excited. My sister in law is pregnant now too so that isn't helping either!!!!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I have it really bad as well. Angelo will be 1 on Oct 22.









I do not know why. With the first two, I do not remember getting the whole baby fever thing. But with #3, I have had baby fever since Angelo was about 3 months old







:


----------



## oksya (Sep 26, 2005)

I can't decide to have one but two... it difficult to imagine!


----------



## EmilyGFab (Jun 25, 2005)

I don't know where you live, but in NJ it is illegal for pregnancy to be counted as a prior condition. (I talked with about 4 different insurance agents before believing this!) I switched insurance carriers on 2/11 and had my baby boy on 2/14. It was sort of a headache (ie prenatals covered by the first insurance, midwives at birth covered by the second insurance) but it got worked out within three months - which is pretty short in insurance times!

Emily


----------



## MrsRoss (Aug 22, 2005)

I've been wanting to get pregnant again for the last couple of months and ds isn't even 1 yet! Plus, af has yet to return, which makes it difficult.

My sister said that she is going to ttc around December and keeps telling me we should be pregnant together, which would be a lot of fun.

I just want to make sure I want to have another baby for the 'right reasons' (if there are such things). I'm afraid that I just want to be pregnant again so that I can have the birth experience that I wanted with ds but didn't get to have due to my ignorance at the time. Or that I just want to be preggo at the same time as my sister.

Does anyone else feel this way? Maybe not the exact same way, but kwim anyhow?


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

I loved being pregnant, my birth experience and my baby!!! My aunt is trying to get preg now and I too think it would be fun to be preg together again. One of my sis in law is due in feb and my other sis in law wants to start trying next month...it's baby fever in our family...how can I survive!!!!! Hopefully I have made some progress with dh...............


----------



## miranda (Mar 8, 2003)

I've got crazy baby fever. We have 2 dds ages 4 1/2 and 2 and we're planning on TTC #3 starting in July. We've come to that conclusion based on work issues/insurance issues. We've decided that after #3 is born I'll be a SAHM for more than just a year, so we need to stock pile some more money. My dh has a very good job, but we have a house payment and all the other bills that go along with life and if he got sick or injured (knocking on wood) without savings we'd be up the proverbial creek. We're in the process of re-financing our home.

And even though my logical mind has formulated all of this and figured out why we need to do things this way....I just want to get pregnant now and know that in less than a year I'll be a SAHM! I've got baby on the brain. I love looking at all the CD's and slings, just dreaming about getting to use them.

I've got the fever!!!


----------



## mommabunny (Nov 6, 2005)

I want to get pregnant as well, but DH had the big "V" almost 3 years ago! We won't pay for a reversal, to have it not work. God is going to have to perform a miracle (anything is possible) or maybe we can adopt.

Why not go ahead and try? January is right around the corner.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

ME ME ME!!! DS is not quite 14 months. DH wants to start trying as soon as he finds a new job......I want one yesterday. I too am not sure it's not just because I didn't get the nursing relationship I wanted with DS, or because I want to do the 'right' birth now that I know more....but I do know I also don't want DS to be an only child, and I don't want 4-5 years between. So there's a couple of right reasons to want another I guess?


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

I AM SOOOO WITH YOU!!! i buy CD, crib, and toys with no baby....hmmmmmm yeah i know how u feel!............lol


----------

